# Samsung NV3 Digital Camera (Camera, MP3, Video, Text) review....



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

It has brought back that crazy-happy madness to take a picture of a million things I don't need pictures of, and a million pictures of the things I do need pictures of!

Ahhhh.... I still remember the excitement and flurry of pictures that Christmas when I got my first 110 camera (many, many years ago). And then..... WOW! My very first (eeek! so expensive) nice digital camera (about 8 years ago).

And now.......... JOY!


----------



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

HOLY CRAP 
What are the chances that I fell in love with this camera and I am out to buy it today !!!
WOOHOO
Your post helped me out a TONN!!!
Thank You 
If there are any tips/tricks to using this camera let me know !!!
Thanks again!
Ferrari


----------

